# The One That Got Away



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Do any of you have "the one that got away" experiences?

What happened? How did you deal with them? Do you still have regrets? Or do you not care any more?


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Definitely haven't cared for years.

And see clearly what a doofus I was back then for pouring so much love and fascination into a person who didn't feel the same about me.

Lesson well and painfully learned at the time.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

I knew then and I know now that we would have been incompatible. Today, he is a known rock & roll musician & I'm an academic university educator. He still lives a wild life, a cheater to every relationship, and a womanizer. I am happily married for 38 years & has since not look back. I let him get away for reasons.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*The gal I met online from the Minneapolis area back just a few years after I divorced my original cheating wife! We traveled often to be with each other on each other's home turf as well as on neutral sites!

She really seemed to be the Godsend that I had always envisioned of marrying and she genuinely seemed to love me. She gave serious thought about moving to Houston to be with me because of the Texas Medical Center(as she was an ER nurse). 

She even tried to get me to move up North, but we ultimately split up because she was too used to the cold of the Great Northern climate, just as I was too attuned to the heat and humidity of the Great Southwest. 

After a long-distance romance of nearly a year, we mutually and sadly decided to split!*


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

She was *cold* and you were *hot*!



arbitrator said:


> *She even tried to get me to move up North, but we ultimately split up because she was too used to the cold of the Great Northern climate, just as I was too attuned to the heat and humidity of the Great Southwest.
> 
> *


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Laurentium said:


> She was *cold* and you were *hot*!


*Truth be told, let's just say that she was equally "hot" in the cold of winter as well as in the heat of summer!*


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

BioFury said:


> Do any of you have "the one that got away" experiences?
> 
> What happened? How did you deal with them? Do you still have regrets? Or do you not care any more?



I am the one that got away. After 2 1/2 YEARS, he reached out. Told me how he thinks of me often and still gets angry. Angry that I left presumably. He was a narcissistic, gas-lighting prick. He had to figure a different way to get in touch with me since I had blocked his email. He finished the note with a horribly maudlin song. Puke central. If he regrets anything it is that he could not get his meat hooks into me harder, and based on some of the things he said when we were together, I am guessing he did not love the hit to his massively overblown ego.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Definitely. The relationship that should have worked. 

Me - 1st year college in my country. Dirt poor and as typical of the times, anarcho-punk type lolz.

Her - high school senior, very wealthy, very proper. Cutest curly hair ever.

We dated for a year - my worst ever GPA  - and ironically our families were very supportive. A Christmas week in our mountain dacha was most memorable... 

Unfortunately we were not very compatible. It would have been an awesome long term future but it just didn't work. She went abroad for college (University of Grenoble, I've been there years later, magical place). Came back, married, kids, divorced, now runs a language academy... 

As luck would have it, my first and last long term relationship with a normal person. Hmmm.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> I am the one that got away.


Dear God, how I wish I was the one that got away. Regrets? Absolutely. I wasted years of my time and gobs of my money and resources for no benefit at all.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, a college sweetheart got away, but it was for the best as in retrospect we weren't so compatible as to have a good, lasting relationship. Unfortunately, a subsequent relationship was even worse - I wish that one _had_ gotten away! Far away! I had to divorce her, eventually. And my current wonderful wife got away for a few months - the timing of the start of our relationship was too complicated to sustain. Once we got back together we just appreciated each other even more - and still do.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I had a somewhat whirlwind romance with an older gentleman several years ago. We were together for a very fun, very exciting, very romantic, absolutely wonderful 3 months. I wouldn't say that I'd fallen in love with him, but it would have been easy to do. We actually were compatible, and I honestly think we probably could have been very good together long-term. But, he decided he simply wasn't in a place in his life where he was ready for a long-term relationship. We parted ways very amicably. 

He did reach out to me a few months after we broke up. I told him I was glad he was doing well but that I was seeing someone and was happy. He wished me well and that was that. He's reached out to me a couple more times in the three years since then. I don't know if he was fishing around to determine if I was available, or if he was just trying to be friendly. Either way, I ignored his messages. Because I am in a great relationship and I am very happy. I do think of him with fondness from time to time, and I wish him well, but he chose not to be a part of my life and I'm okay with that. I don't pine for him or wish things could be different.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes - and no. There are women that a part of me wishes I had stayed with - but the reality is that what I want is the *fantasy* of those women. The reality would not have been so good. 

When I think if the women I could have fallen in love with, and look at their lives now, I am glad that I didn't go that route. (nothing bad for them, but their lives are not what I would have wanted).


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

i never thought i was the type that would break someone's heart.
After all, i was a lifelong bachelor mostly. until i started dating again.
i was never the type that attracted women, and mostly i was shy and cautious of them.
Until i lost quite a bit of weight and then women started noticing me.

i started dating a gal that first made contact with me. it was a rebound, and she knew it. she was 17 years younger than me, my ex was 4 years older, a 21 year swing,
but it didn't matter to me. she predicted i would break her heart. 'what does she have that i don't?'
i insisted that i wouldn't go back to my ex. i was was sincere, but in denial. but she knew i was still in love with my ex. i tried not to be. but i realized later i was.
so she got me to admit it one day. i ended up breaking her heart after all. felt rotten for doing so.

so i guess i was a 'one that got away' once upon a time.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

BioFury said:


> Do any of you have "the one that got away" experiences?
> 
> What happened? How did you deal with them? Do you still have regrets? Or do you not care any more?


Not sure about the whole concept of the "one that got away."

I have have romantic attachments that didn't work out for one reason or another, but I always felt that what was, was. In retrospect, I might have done a few things differently. Had, I and had they, then I might have married someone else.

But I wouldn't have had the two wonderful children I have who have given my grand children. So I have no real regrets. So in that way, there is no "one that got away."


----------

